# Facials



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

This may be a silly question but I'm going to ask it anyway. I'm a guy and I've certainly had my share of oral. And being a guy, I understand we not only like sex, but there is a psychological reason why we like certain sex acts besides just the feeling of it. However, I have never understood why a man would get off by climaxing on a woman's face. I don't get it; what's the point? It just seems degrading to me.

So I guess my question to women is, do you allow that? Do you enjoy it? To the guys it would be simply why? Is this common or just something you see in porn?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

As a guy I don't understand the allure of it.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

I dont understand it either.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't understand the allure either. However, I don't think it's degrading unless you intend it that way, or she feels that it is. If she likes it and so do you, then enjoy!


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

I'm a guy. I really don't see why it's any more degrading than a BJ or eating p*ssy, to be honest. I would be super turned on if a woman asked for it. Would never want to force it on someone though. The appeal is in the desire for you it indicates.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

raven3321 said:


> However, I have never understood why a man would get off by climaxing on a woman's face. I don't get it; what's the point?


All I can tell you is try it some time.

Make sure she's looking up at you with her mouth open and her tongue out with a wide expectant smile on her face as you splatter all over her.

It works for me.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

As a woman, I don't mind a guy ejaculating on my body (boobs, belly, back) but would rather not have him come on my face. If it's a choice between face and swallow though, I'd opt for face. Just can't stand the taste of the stuff.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

A woman's body is the canvas, my penis is the brush, and my semen is the paint.

The only limit is imagination and of course, how full your balls are.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Once I said to a woman "Is it ok if I cum on your face"?

She answered: "Not only is the answer NO but I find your masturbating to be very offensive!"

So I said: "Then get off the bus, the next one is due in 20 minutes"


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

That's gross and not funny.

To the OP, I don't get why it is sexy to men to do this...though I don't care why and am happy to do it if hubby wants to. The thing is, the stuff is amazing for your skin! I rub it all over my face and then let it dry...omg when you rinse it off it is like you've had a real facial at the spa. 

Helen Gurley Brown was once quoted "well everyone knows it's good for you to rub it all over your face, because it's filled with babies."


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I have this idea in my head that I'll be able to create a perfect map of Hawaii if I just get the angle right.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> That's gross and not funny.
> 
> To the OP, I don't get why it is sexy to men to do this...though I don't care why and am happy to do it if hubby wants to. The thing is, the stuff is amazing for your skin! *I rub it all over my face and then let it dry...omg when you rinse it off it is like you've had a real facial at the spa. *
> 
> Helen Gurley Brown was once quoted "well everyone knows it's good for you to rub it all over your face, because it's filled with babies."





Holeee f.......!!!!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, being a squirter, I'd be making a map of the Pacific Ocean then. And yes, some men like getting facials too.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> That's gross and not funny.
> 
> To the OP, I don't get why it is sexy to men to do this...though I don't care why and am happy to do it if hubby wants to. The thing is, the stuff is amazing for your skin! I rub it all over my face and then let it dry...omg when you rinse it off it is like you've had a real facial at the spa.
> 
> Helen Gurley Brown was once quoted "well everyone knows it's good for you to rub it all over your face, because it's filled with babies."


Well I guess now that I think about it, spermatozoa have a small thingamajig right at the tip of their head that pops open and excretes an enzyme for boring through the outer wall of an ovum. 

Maybe this enzyme has a digestive effect on skin too. It's an exfoliant? Maybe that's why it softens the skin. And.... why the fvck am I even going on about this???:scratchhead:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yeah, being a squirter, I'd be making a map of the Pacific Ocean then. And yes, some men like getting facials too.


I've had plenty of those. I like girl-goo. 

I need to go take a cold shower now.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah bandit...this type of thing is why I get a chuckle when people assume that because I'm a woman I must also be a prude. 

And I don't even share a small percentage of the actual freaky stuff.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Not a turn on at all for me and luckily husband has never found it appealing.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yeah bandit...this type of thing is why I get a chuckle when people assume that because I'm a woman I must also be a prude.
> 
> And I don't even share a small percentage of the actual freaky stuff.


Doesn't bother me. I dig confident women who aren't afraid to talk about sex, and not just in an attraction way. 

Just not anal. I don't get the anal stuff. Ick.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

TiggyBlue said:


> Not a turn on at all for me and luckily husband has never found it appealing.


I prefer to cum inside a woman because it makes me feel masculine.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I consider it to be degrading, so does Mr H, no need to justify or have a deep discussion about it we both simply view it as degrading. 

I often give BJ to completion, swallow, like him to cum on my arse, boobs or anywhere else but facials no thanks.

I got an eye full in the shower once while giving a HJ and the stuff stings like hell, apart from it being degrading it hurts.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Agree that if you find it degrading, then it is for you. But that doesn't make it degrading for others. I love it.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Holland said:


> I consider it to be degrading..like him to cum on my arse, boobs or anywhere else but facials no thanks.


Its not degrading for him to come on your a$$ or boobs or anywhere else but it is degrading for him to come on your face? 

Why? What if he comes on your neck, or your chin.. is that degrading? What if he comes in your hair? Or on your ear?

I mean, where do you draw the line? Or more appropriately, where does HE draw it?


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't see ( pun intend) the problem with cum on the face. Now I don't want it in the hair because I don't want have to wash my hair lol.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It rinses right out, no need for shampoo.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

My wife wears facials a lot and shock horror is happy for me to take a picture of her afterwards. My wife swallows, takes it on her face or anywhere really. Or dribbles it out of her mouth onto her boobs because I like it.

The funny thing is I've kind of thought most people do this often, because my wife has been like most of my sexual partners with respect to oral sex and facials.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Personal said:


> My wife swallows, takes it on her face or anywhere really. Or dribbles it out of her mouth onto her boobs


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Holland said:


> I consider it to be degrading, so does Mr H, no need to justify or have a deep discussion about it we both simply view it as degrading.
> 
> I often give BJ to completion, swallow, like him to cum on my arse, boobs or anywhere else but facials no thanks.
> 
> *I got an eye full in the shower once while giving a HJ and the stuff stings like hell, apart from it being degrading it hurts*.


:lol: It's all fun and games until someone gets baby batter in the eye.


----------

